# différence entre iCloud iCloud drive et OneDrive



## Titina22 (12 Février 2019)

Bonjour.
Tout d’abord, je suis nouvelle alors je vous remercie d’être tolérante avec moi Alors voilà, j’ai eu un iPad pour mon Noël 9,7 pouces en remplacement de ma tablette samsung et un iPhone 8 en remplacement du 5 c ou s (je ne sais +)

Donc beaucoup de questions.

La 1ère : différence entre iCloud iCloud Drive et one drive ?
2ème (qui est un peu liée à la 1ère) : je vous explique, je suis cuisinière et je voudrais mettre mes recettes de cuisine autant celles prises sur un site que celles que j’ai faites (avant avec mon sansung) et classer dans fichiers (ce qui me paraît le mieux). Actuellement je suis obligée dans la plupart des cas, de les créer en pdf ; ensuite, j’ai fait des dossiers recettes de cuisine puis viande puis veau porc etc... les recettes sont visualisées avec une photo et renommées par mes soins. Ne pourrais je pas avoir que la liste sans la photo ? déjà pour gagner de la place puis c’est + simple et + lisible ?
Là, elles se classent dans iCloud Drive voire OneDrive ? Est ce bien ?

Je m’arrête là pour l’instant. Je poserai d’autres questions après et/ou dans un autre ou nouveau sujet.

Je vous remercie par avance pour vos réponses.

Cordialement


----------



## Draco1544 (12 Février 2019)

iCloud et iCloud Drive sont similaire : c’est le service de stockage de fichiers synchronisés (cloud) d’Apple. One drive est le service cloud de Microsoft (Windows). 

Pour ce qui est de l’affichage en liste j’ai l’impression que ce n’est pas possible


----------



## Titina22 (12 Février 2019)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Excusez moi pour cette question naïve :
iCloud Drive c’est le stockage chez iCloud (Apple)
One drive c’est le stockage chez Microsoft (Windows) ? En gros c’est ça ? Mais pourquoi il y a les 2 du fait que ma tablette est APPLE ?


J’ai noté pour l’affichage en ligne ; je vais continuer de cette sorte. Merci.


----------



## Draco1544 (12 Février 2019)

Titina22 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> Excusez moi pour cette question naïve :
> iCloud Drive c’est le stockage chez iCloud (Apple)
> One drive c’est le stockage chez Microsoft (Windows) ? En gros c’est ça ? Mais pourquoi il y a les 2 du fait que ma tablette est APPLE ?
> ...



Avez-vous téléchargé l’application OneDrive ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (12 Février 2019)

Bonsoir, 
iCloud est un service de synchronisation de certaines applications comme Photos, Messages, Contacts, .....alors que iCloud Drive est un service de sauvegarde/synchronisation avec une interface dédiée > Fichiers sous IOS et ICloud Drive sous MacOs.
OneDrive est assez semblable à iCloud Drive  avec quelques spécificités Windows.
Il est important de bien comprendre qu’iCloud n’est qu’un service de synchronisation et non de sauvegarde avec ses avantages et ses risques. Une photo supprimée depuis Photos (photothèque ou flux activés) disparaîtra de tous tes appareils du simple fait de la synchronisation.
Par contre un fichier disparaîtra de iCloud Drive que si tu vas volontairement dans le Drive depuis un de tes appareils pour la supprimer (comme sur ton disque dur).


----------



## PDD (14 Février 2019)

"Alors qu'*iCloud* est un service de stockage, *iCloud drive* est une version Apple de Dropbox. Il est basé dans le cloud, rendant plus simple le partage de toutes les données sur le lecteur. Il permet également aux utilisateurs de synchroniser le contenu entre des appareils."
Icloud est bien un service de stockage donc de sauvegarde  de données (par exemple le contenu de ton Iphone) qui m'a déjà permis de récupérer des données perdues de ma faute et aussi de récupérer le contenu de mon Iphone qui avait eu un problème...


----------



## ze_random_bass (14 Février 2019)

Titina22 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> Excusez moi pour cette question naïve :
> iCloud Drive c’est le stockage chez iCloud (Apple)
> One drive c’est le stockage chez Microsoft (Windows) ? En gros c’est ça ? Mais pourquoi il y a les 2 du fait que ma tablette est APPLE ?
> ...



Salut,

Pour l’affichage en ligne, tu peux avoir quelque chose d’approchant (il reste des petites images des fichiers) sur Fichier en appuyant sur l’icone composé de 3 points et 3 traits en haut de l’écran à droite, sous la barre de recherche. Pour faire apparaître cet icône, Il faire glisser son doigt au maximum vers le bas sur l’écran. Il y a aussi l’icône pour ajouter un dossier et celui pour modifier les critères de tri.

Comme dit plus haut, OnDrive est une application Microsoft comprise dans un abonnement Office 365. Donc tu dois avoir cet abonnement en cours, quelqu’un le paie pour toi et ce même quelqu’un te l’a installé. Il y a une grosse capacité de stockage (2 To je crois) mais je préfère iCloud Drive pour l’intégration dans iOS.

A+


----------



## Titina22 (15 Février 2019)

Bonsoir.

Merci pour réponses et explications.

C.est un peu complexe pour moi mais je pense avoir compris les différences : cependant, j’ai bien retenu qu’iCloud est bien un service de sauvegarde.

Pour répondre à la question de Draco 1544, j’ai bien OneDrive ; Par contre, je ne me souviens + si c’est moi qui l’ai téléchargée ou bien si elle était dans les applications déjà installées comme Keynote Numbers etc.... pourquoi vous me demandez ça, j’ai fait une bêtise ? 

Pour les fichiers, je ne me suis pas encore penchée sur l’explication de ze_random_bass qui me semble claire ; j’avance doucement mais sûrement et puis ça prend beaucoup de temps. Je ne manquerai pas de te tenir informée du résultat ça va de soi.

Merci beaucoup à vous tous pour votre aide précieuse qui me permet d’avancer un peu

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (15 Février 2019)

iCloud n’est pas un service de sauvegarde. 
La meilleure preuve est que tu n’as aucun moyen de sauvegarder un fichier directement sur iCloud. 
L’arborescence t’échappe totalement . Tente de retrouver des photos, une adresse mail, un rendez-vous sur iCloud sans l’aide du logiciel dédié.... impossible 
iCloud est une synchronisation et non une sauvegarde. 
Synchronisation qui te permet effectivement de remettre par exemple ta dernière situation sur un nouvel iPhone.
Mais si ton dossier images  ou ton agenda est pour une raison quelconque modifié ou pollué par un malware ou une fausse manipulation...tu perds tout sur tous tes appareils puisqu’ils seront immédiatement synchronisés avec la fausse manipulation 
On espère mieux d’une sauvegarde...[emoji378]


----------



## ze_random_bass (16 Février 2019)

Titina22 a dit:


> Pour répondre à la question de Draco 1544, j’ai bien OneDrive ; Par contre, je ne me souviens + si c’est moi qui l’ai téléchargée ou bien si elle était dans les applications déjà installées comme Keynote Numbers etc.... pourquoi vous me demandez ça, j’ai fait une bêtise ?



Salut,

A priori non mais de mémoire il n’y a pas d’applications Microsoft installées sur un iPad neuf. Logiquement, OneDrive a été installée après ... et c’est payant après un mois d’essai ! Tu peux regarder dans la partie abonnement de ton compte Apple (accessible depuis iTunes ou l’appli App Store).
Question : as-tu d’autres applications Microsoft (Word, Excel) ?

Par contre @oyapoque a raison : iCloud n’est pas _vraiment _un système de sauvegarde. Normalement une sauvegarde est une copie brute de tes données sur un support différent de celui sur lequel tu interviens : disque dure externe, partitions de ton disque dure interne, disquette au siècle dernier. Normalement, tu n’interviens jamais sur ta sauvegarde sauf pour la renouveler. Ça te permet par le suite de récupérer des données en cas de fausse manip’ ou de réinstallation d’un appareil.

iCloud ou OneDrive sont des systèmes de synchronisation de fichiers entre un serveur central d’Apple ou Microsoft et les appareils qui ont les applis qui vont bien, assorti d’un compte. Si tu réinstalle ton iPad avec l’appli Fichier et ton compte, tu vas récupérer les données qui sont dans iCloud. Par contre, si tu effaces des fichiers par erreur sur ton iPad, ils seront effacés sur le serveur central et donc sur tous les appareils connectés ... pas glop.
Sauf que tu as dans Fichier (comme dans Photos d’ailleurs) un dossier intitulé Suppressions récentes (ou supprimés récemment pour Photos) où setrouvent les fichiers effacés. Les photos sont gardées 30 jours et les fichiers ... je ne sais pas ! Comme la corbeille sur PC ou Mac, ça te permet de récupérer ce que tu as effacé par erreur.

a+


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (16 Février 2019)

Pour préciser ce que développe # ze_random_bass, 
OneDrive est gratuit pour une occupation limitée de 5Go je crois. Par contre sur IOS, tu peux l’utiliser avec Word et Excel qui sont en téléchargement gratuit mais les fonctions sont très limitées en collaboration avec oneDrive. Sur MacOS, les logiciels sont payants.
Tu retrouves un fonctionnement proche de iCloud Drive avec en plus la possibilité de stocker en ligne sans synchronisation (je ne sais pas si c’est possible hors abonnement). Ce qui est un plus.
Tu te rapproches ainsi d’une vrai sauvegarde que tu peux organiser depuis un ordinateur et conserver dans le temps puisqu’elle correspondra à un état à un instant t  (date de ta sauvegarde).
Il faut pour cela empêcher la synchronisation ( préférences > Compte > choisir des dossiers > décocher ce que tu veux garder en dur hors synchronisation dans le dossier oneDrive.


----------



## PDD (16 Février 2019)

J'essaye de mieux comprendre aussi Icloud et le drive mais si ce n'est pas un service de sauvegarde pourquoi Apple donne ceci : https://support.apple.com/fr-be/HT203977
J'ai aussi bien récupéré mes notes et autres pertes grâce à Icloud.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (16 Février 2019)

Bien sûr que tu peux récupérer ce qui est synchronisé. C’est d’ailleurs une des fonctions.
Mais synchroniser veut dire que tu as sur tous tes appareils la dernière évolution de ton travail avec les avantages mais aussi les  risques que cette situation présente. 
On ne peut donc parler de sauvegarde qui signifie qu’en cas de problème, tu peux toujours revenir à la situation du matin ou de la veille. 
iCloud n’est accessible que par les logiciels dédiés, selon une classification qui t’échappe, tu ne peux ouvrir une photo donnée avec un autre logiciel prévu par l’écosystème.
iCloud Drive est par contre accessible puisque tu en décides l’ergonomie. C’est un peu Dropbox ou One Drive.
Il faut se dire qu’il y a iCloud qui est complètement géré par l’écosystème Apple, tu ne peux que choisir tes éléments à synchroniser entre ibidules. 
Dans le nuage Apple iCloud, il existe un espace ou tu peux intervenir via Fichiers (IOS) ou iCloud Drive (MacOS) , stocker selon tes exigences.
En fait, tout est stocké dans le nuage, la synchronisation te permet de retrouver la dernière situation (bonne ou mauvaise). Ce n’est donc pas une sauvegarde qui comme son nom l’indique permet de retrouver à coup sûr tous les documents que tu as préservés.


----------



## PDD (17 Février 2019)

Ok je commence à y voir plus clair, par contre si je sauvegarde mon Iphone par Itune sur mon Mac, la je suppose que c'est une "vrai" sauvegarde comme un clone le fait pour le Mac?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (17 Février 2019)

Oui, 
La synchronisation vers iCloud est limitée aux données principales, celle vers le Mac est complète.


----------



## USB09 (17 Février 2019)

Si j’ai bien tout compris : dans Drive, en haut à droite il y a un bouton pour changer la vue en mode LISTE.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (18 Février 2019)

Pour changer d’affichage, tu as un bouton en haut à droite. Si tu ne le vois pas il suffit de « tirer » la page des dossiers vers le bas


----------



## Titina22 (5 Mars 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> Bien sûr que tu peux récupérer ce qui est synchronisé. C’est d’ailleurs une des fonctions.
> Mais synchroniser veut dire que tu as sur tous tes appareils la dernière évolution de ton travail avec les avantages mais aussi les  risques que cette situation présente.
> On ne peut donc parler de sauvegarde qui signifie qu’en cas de problème, tu peux toujours revenir à la situation du matin ou de la veille.
> iCloud n’est accessible que par les logiciels dédiés, selon une classification qui t’échappe, tu ne peux ouvrir une photo donnée avec un autre logiciel prévu par l’écosystème.
> ...


----------



## Titina22 (6 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir.
Pardonnez mon silence mais je ne vais pas régulièrement sur mon iPad, d’autant que quant on y est on y reste un moment.
J’ai lu avec beaucoup d’attention vos réponses & explications et vous en remercie infiniment.
C’est un peu complexe tout ça pour moi, mais j’avance doucement mais sûrement.
J’ai peur de regretter d’avoir pris une tablette Apple car je trouve que c’est + compliqué qu’Android.
J’avais un iPhone et je voulais avoir tout pareil.
Bon, je vais essayer de ne pas trop me décourager !!!!
Là je me bats avec OneDrive en voulant supprimer des dossiers ; impossible de les enlever, la fonction « supprimer » reste en claire.
Si vous pouvez m’aider un peu.
Merci d’avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mars 2019)

IOS est pourtant beaucoup plus intuitif même s’il est assez fermé.
Mais il est vrai que les complications de raisonnement induites par Windows ont fini par devenir au fil des années une procédure qui nous apparaît par force de l’habitude logique. 
L’intuitif a du mal à re apparaître après cette modification de notre cerveau.
Dans OneDrive, tu sélectionnes un fichier ou dossier par appui long, puis tu cliques sur les 3 points verticaux, en haut à droit de l’écran ....puis supprimer.


----------



## ze_random_bass (6 Mars 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> IOS est pourtant beaucoup plus intuitif même s’il est assez fermé.
> Mais il est vrai que les complications de raisonnement induites par Windows ont fini par devenir au fil des années une procédure qui nous apparaît par force de l’habitude logique.



+1 je ne peux qu'être d'accord !


----------



## Chris K (8 Mars 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> IOS est pourtant beaucoup plus intuitif même s’il est assez fermé.
> Mais il est vrai que les complications de raisonnement induites par Windows ont fini par devenir au fil des années une procédure qui nous apparaît par force de l’habitude logique.
> L’intuitif a du mal à re apparaître après cette modification de notre cerveau.



Entièrement d’accord.


----------



## Chris K (8 Mars 2019)

Titina22 a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Tout d’abord, je suis nouvelle alors je vous remercie d’être tolérante avec moi Alors voilà, j’ai eu un iPad pour mon Noël 9,7 pouces en remplacement de ma tablette samsung et un iPhone 8 en remplacement du 5 c ou s (je ne sais +)
> 
> Donc beaucoup de questions.
> ...



Bonjour,

J’arrive après la bataille et je ne vais pas revenir sur la première partie de la question, d’autres ont très bien répondu.

Concernant les recettes de cuisine... ma question va peut-être paraître saugrenue mais pourquoi ne pas utiliser une application pour les stocker plutôt que d’utiiser directement les services de stockage ?

Par exemple, une application du style prise de note (au hasard GoodNotes par exemple) permettrait de tout centraliser, faire des recherches globales non seulement sur un nom mais pourquoi pas un ingrédient particulier, y mettre des images etc. etc.
Partage possible et export également en PDF si nécessaire.
Ce genre d’applis. étant généralement à la fois dispo sur iPhone et sur iPad ; les informations créées par exemple sur un iPad se retrouvent sur la version iPhone de l’application.


----------



## malichiyatsia (20 Mars 2019)

Titina22 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> Excusez moi pour cette question naïve :
> iCloud Drive c’est le stockage chez iCloud (Apple)
> One drive c’est le stockage chez Microsoft (Windows) ? En gros c’est ça ? Mais pourquoi il y a les 2 du fait que ma tablette est APPLE ?
> ...


Tout d’abord, je suis nouvelle alors je vous remercie d’être tolérante avec moi Alors voilà, j’ai eu un iPad pour mon Noël 9,7 pouces en remplacement de ma tablette samsung et un iPhone 8 en remplacement du 5 c ou s (je ne sais +)


----------



## PDD (21 Mars 2019)

Bien bien mais la suite...


----------



## USB09 (29 Mars 2019)

malichiyatsia a dit:


> Tout d’abord, je suis nouvelle alors je vous remercie d’être tolérante avec moi Alors voilà, j’ai eu un iPad pour mon Noël 9,7 pouces en remplacement de ma tablette samsung et un iPhone 8 en remplacement du 5 c ou s (je ne sais +)


iCloud Drive est un service d’apple Intégrer à ses appareils. One Drive est un service de Microsoft qui peut s’integrer Aux appareil d’Apple. Il y a peut être des subtilités mais dans l’ensemble c’est similaire.


----------



## malichiyatsia (4 Avril 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour l’affichage en ligne, tu peux avoir quelque chose d’approchant (il reste des petites images des fichiers) sur Fichier en appuyant sur l’icone composé de 3 points et 3 traits en haut de l’écran à droite, sous la barre de recherche. Pour faire apparaître cet icône, Il faire glisser son doigt au maximum vers le bas sur l’écran. Il y a aussi l’icône pour ajouter un dossier et celui pour modifier les critères de tri.
> 
> ...


je vous explique, je suis cuisinière et je voudrais mettre mes recettes de cuisine autant celles prises sur un site que celles que j’ai faites (avant avec mon sansung) et classer dans fichiers (ce qui me paraît le mieux). Actuellement je suis obligée dans la plupart des cas, de les créer en pdf ; ensuite, j’ai fait des dossiers recettes de cuisine puis viande puis veau porc etc... les recettes sont visualisées avec une photo et renommées par mes soins. Ne pourrais je pas avoir que la liste sans la photo ? déjà pour gagner de la place puis c’est + simple et + lisible ?


----------



## ze_random_bass (4 Avril 2019)

malichiyatsia a dit:


> je vous explique, je suis cuisinière et je voudrais mettre mes recettes de cuisine autant celles prises sur un site que celles que j’ai faites (avant avec mon sansung) et classer dans fichiers (ce qui me paraît le mieux). Actuellement je suis obligée dans la plupart des cas, de les créer en pdf ; ensuite, j’ai fait des dossiers recettes de cuisine puis viande puis veau porc etc... les recettes sont visualisées avec une photo et renommées par mes soins. Ne pourrais je pas avoir que la liste sans la photo ? déjà pour gagner de la place puis c’est + simple et + lisible ?



Salut,

à ma connaissance ce n’est pas possible.

a+


----------



## malichiyatsia (4 Avril 2019)

malichiyatsia a dit:


> je vous explique, je suis cuisinière et je voudrais mettre mes recettes de cuisine autant celles prises sur un site que celles que j’ai faites (avant avec mon sansung) et classer dans fichiers (ce qui me paraît le mieux). Actuellement je suis obligée dans la plupart des cas, de les créer en pdf ; ensuite, j’ai fait des dossiers recettes de cuisine puis viande puis veau porc etc... les recettes sont visualisées avec une photo et renommées par mes soins. Ne pourrais je pas avoir que la liste sans la photo ? déjà pour gagner de la place puis c’est + simple et + lisible ?


Pour l’affichage en ligne, tu peux avoir quelque chose d’approchant (il reste des petites images des fichiers) sur Fichier en appuyant sur l’icone composé de 3 points et 3 traits en haut de l’écran à droite, sous la barre de recherche. Pour faire apparaître cet icône, Il faire glisser son doigt au maximum vers le bas sur l’écran. Il y a aussi l’icône pour ajouter un FileZilla Malwarebytes Rufus dossier et celui pour modifier les critères de tri.


----------

